
Ask HN:Does Higher Resolution screen helps in programming? - theone
I am planning to buy a new 15" laptop. I am just wondering will a higher resolution screen help while programming (max available is 1920x1080). I think it will allow me to view more code in single screen.<p>Please pitch in your feedback on Higher resolution screen(true HD) while programming?<p>UPDATE: I am stuck with single laptop, and can't have multiple screens.
======
jacquesm
More screen = better, but it can also become a distraction.

I don't want to get in to a pissing match about 'whose screen is larger' so
I'm not going to spec my monitors but I've found that it works wonders if you
stick two smaller screens rotated next to your main central screen.

I have things set up so the central one is for coding, the left one is
browser, calculator & IM, the right one is email.

When using linux it can be quite tricky getting this to work properly,
especially if one or more of your screens are driven by an accelerated card.
In the end I opted to drive all screens using the same nvidia driver, I found
a cheap X1 board with a DVI connector for the third screen.

If I have to work on a laptop I feel like I'm looking at my work through a
keyhole, and I find it hard to believe that I once earned a living using just
a 12" screen.

You can hook up a third screen to a laptop using one of those usb display
adapters ;)

------
niyazpk
Of course more resolution is always better. Most of the good developers I know
use a 2 monitor setup. There are guys who use 3 monitors too. The more screen
real estate you have, the better.

See: <http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001076.html>

~~~
cjg
I would disagree that "more resolution is always better". If the resolution is
high enough then, it at least some cases, text and icons are illegible.

------
Raphael
1920 is really convenient because you can have two windows side by side, or
even try to squeeze in a third skinny one, such as an IM client.

Just make sure you have the eyesight for it. The 1px dot on lowercase I's can
be maddening.

------
PureForm
I use 2 monitors, one at 2560 x 1600, and one at 1680 x 1050 ... made things
WAAY more efficient than my previous 1680 x 1050-only setup.

I also despise laptops for development, so that wouldn't be right for me.

------
theone
I am stuck with the size of laptop... Can't afford multiple screen.

